

Apple-Google Maps Talks Crashed Over Voice-Guided Directions - nopinsight
http://allthingsd.com/20120926/apple-google-maps-talks-crashed-over-voice-guided-directions/

======
stephengillie
Finally, we see the one thing Apple wants but can't have.

------
joezydeco
So why didn't Apple just make a deal with Mapquest? Their app runs on
everything and has turn-by-turn directions.

